# Off-Topic >  Whats The Captain Been Doing?

## Captainleeward

Here is a 36 inch x 20 inch Catamaran I built from scratch I used the strip plank method for the hulls.
It is R/C and has two electric motors and two rudders and running lights. Enjoy...:O)

----------

Jon (Aug 15, 2015),

kbalch (Aug 17, 2015),

Paul Jones (Sep 19, 2015),

PJs (Oct 6, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

Very cool, Captain. Can't wait to see it under sail. When are the trials starting?

Ken

----------


## Captainleeward

As soon as I finish the sails a week or so how ya doing?

----------


## mulabanda

nice model of a catamaran. Did you build it from plan?

----------


## kbalch

> As soon as I finish the sails a week or so how ya doing?



I'm doing well, thanks. Keeping busy. The car project goes on (and on…), though I'm still hoping it'll be finished sometime this fall. We shall see. You'll be sailing before I'm driving, that's for sure.

Ken

----------


## Captainleeward

Ken, How about some photos of your progress?

mulabanda, Hi, Thanks for your interest, no I built it from scratch are you interested in catamarans?

----------


## kbalch

> Ken, How about some photos of your progress?



Sure! It's all here: Ken's Ultima Project

The current state of affairs: dash wired, first power-up accomplished, brakes bled, and wheels final torqued. Seats and seat belts will go in soon, followed by installation of engine ancillaries. I had hopes of mounting the engine this month, but that's not going to happen. If I get it in early next month, I should be able to fire it up for the first time by late September.

Ken

----------

Paul Jones (Sep 19, 2015),

PJs (Oct 6, 2015)

----------


## Captainleeward

Ken,

WOW what a build, nice car, I see you are smiling from ear to ear and so am I for you. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kbalch

Thanks, Captain!  :Hat Tip:

----------


## DIYer

That's a nice RC build, Captain. Why two electric motors if you're going to put a sail on it anyway? Or will the mast be detachable so you can make it a fast mover?

----------


## Captainleeward

Hi Diyer, weight and balance and faster it will go toooooo......:O)

----------

DIYer (Aug 19, 2015)

----------

